# Hardest decision of my life



## Horns (Dec 2, 2013)

Please say a prayer for my wife and myself as we have to make the hardest decision of our lives. When we make it, our family life will not be whole anymore. Just remember when people say that time is on your side, it is actually the enemy because when time runs out bad things normally happen.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 2, 2013)

Praying!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Dec 2, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Prayers from here are added.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 2, 2013)

Horns said:


> Please say a prayer for my wife and myself as we have to make the hardest decision of our lives. When we make it, our family life will not be whole anymore. Just remember when people say that time is on your side, it is actually the enemy because when time runs out bad things normally happen.




What?..what are we praying for?..time?


----------



## Horns (Dec 2, 2013)

trckdrvr said:


> What?..what are we praying for?..time?



No. To make sure I make the correct decision.


----------



## trckdrvr (Dec 2, 2013)

Horns said:


> No. To make sure I make the correct decision.



ok..hope you do.


----------



## georgia357 (Dec 3, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Dec 3, 2013)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## speedcop (Dec 3, 2013)

our prayers and thoughts are with you


----------



## mikejones675 (Dec 19, 2013)

I believe you'll make the best decision and pray that you'll make the best decision given what you know.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 19, 2013)

Praying that you make the proper decision, and that you will then be willing to be content with it.
.


----------



## Lorri (Dec 21, 2013)

Pray to God for guidance to help you make the right decisions.


----------

